# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Du lich Thai Lan

## damkhanhly16

Theo mình thấy thì Thái Lan là đất nước lý tưởng nhất và vui nhất để cho cả gia đình cùng nhau dắt díu đi du lịch nước ngoài.

Những lý do chính sau đây.

1. Không cần thủ tục visa này nọ phiền hà, rườm rà.

Như tụi mình còn trẻ, còn đi làm có lương, có tài sản các kiểu thì chứng minh thu nhập để đi Hàn, Nhật, Đài Loan không phức tạp, nhưng ví dụ như ba má hay cô chú, nói chung là cả gia đình đông người thì không phải ai cũng có thể chứng minh được công việc hay thu nhập để đi, nên đi Thái thì cứ thoải mái, không cần phải suy nghĩ gì về khoản visa này.

2. Máy bay giá rẻ và thời gian bay ít.

Người lớn nhiều khi ngồi máy bay rất hay sợ và lo lắng với dễ bị mệt, nên tính ra bay đi Thái thời gian chỉ có tầm 1 tiếng hơn, đường bay ngắn và giá vé của các hãng cũng cực rẻ, có khi còn rẻ hơn bay trong nước nếu biết canh thời điểm. Đỉnh cao là mình mua được vé cho cả nhà đi về chỉ có tầm 1 triệu 7, thêm hành lý vào thì tầm 1 triệu 8 một người với gần 200 kg hành lý để tha hồ mua sắm.

3. Phương tiện di chuyển đa dạng và cực kỳ linh hoạt.

Từ sân bay vào cũng có tàu, chọn khách sạn gần mấy trạm BTS, cứ vậy cần là bước lên để đi. Nếu muốn cho nhà trải nghiệm cảm giác mạnh thì cứ việc cho đi tuk tuk cho biết, không thì taxi màu hồng, dễ thương lắm. Còn trong trường hợp di chuyển xa cho cả gia đình tầm 20 người như mình, thuê một chiếc xe lớn, tầm 2000 Bath là đi từ Bangkok tới Safari xong quay về luôn, chia ra mỗi người chỉ tầm 50 ngàn đồng tiền xe. Quá rẻ.

4. Mua sắm thoải má mà giá rẻ, hàng chất lượng.

Bên này mua sắm siêu thích, kiểu đồ gì cũng có, giá gì cũng có. Sang thì vào mấy trung tâm thương mại như Siam Centre, Siam Paragon, Central World… rẻ hơn chút thì có MBK, Platinum, ra lề đường luôn thì có Pratunam, Silom… mấy chị em, các cô các dì các mợ có nhu cầu đi mua mấy cái linh tinh thì vào Big C, trong này có bánh bông lan chuối bán siêu đắt, lúc nào cũng hết, tranh thủ mua.

Mua đồ thì lưu ý là các trung tâm thương mại lớn sẽ có thể thanh toán bằng thẻ nên không cần đem theo tiền mặt nhiều, cứ cầm cái thẻ Citi Cash Back theo cho nhẹ. Nhưng nhớ là mua ở mấy cái chợ đêm hay lề đường thì không có chỗ nào cà thẻ đâu, không lẽ cà vô mỏ bà chủ thì kỳ, nên chú ý đến tiền mặt khi mua lề đường. Nếu lỡ không đủ tiền mặt cũng đừng lo, chỉ cần xách cái thẻ Citi Cash Back ra bất cứ cây ATM nào để ứng trước tiền mặt khi cần.

Cứ vậy xách theo cái thẻ để đi mua sắm là an tâm nha.

5. Ai đến đây vui chơi cũng được.

Thật, thề luôn là slogan của du lịch Thái là “Land of smile” nên ai tới đây cũng có thể cười. Con nít tới thì đi chơi Safari, Ocean Park, đàn ông thì đi phố đèn đỏ cho biết, hay ra Khaosan ngồi uống bia, phụ nữ thì đi mua sắm từ chợ ngày tới chợ đêm, ông bà già thì nằm massage, còn cả gia đình muốn hiểu về văn hóa Thái hay giải trí Thái thì cứ đến các show diễn vô cùng xuất sắc như Nanta Show, Niramit Show… bảo đảm ai cũng mê mẩn ngồi coi.

Với những lý do đó, Thái Lan là đất nước mà cả gia đình có thể đến để ăn chơi và vui vẻ bên nhau và nhớ là có thể cầm theo thẻ Citi Cash Back để ăn chơi thoải mái, không cần lo về chuyện phải mất tiền mặt hay thiếu tiền nha.

----------

